# keyless entry problems



## kravmaga79 (Aug 6, 2014)

hey all ive gpt a 2008 altima 2.5 s with about 128,000 km on it.

tried testing the remote at canadian tire and they seem to work fine there but im wondering could the batteries be going in both remotes?


it does have a remote start that was supposed to mess with either one or both button unlockers, it didnt, at least not at first.

symptoms;
-the drivers keyless button sometime wont work without first hitting remote unlock button
-sometimes it wont start by pressing start buttton . i will have to hit an unlock or lock button while sitting in seat holding break to get it to work. says no key

-the passenger door button doesnt work most of the time for about 6 months now.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

lose the remote start system, we see problems with those all the time


----------

